# Helenae 'Long and Short' + Covid-update



## Guldal (Nov 13, 2020)

These two helenaes could almost be named after the famous Danish silent movie comic duo "Long and Short" ('Fyrtårnet og Bivognen').
First the li'l one: 
Then the bigger brother:
'Short and Long':

Now we just wait for their in-bud, aureum cousin, 'Lemon Elf' to flower!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 13, 2020)

PS. I've been isolated for the last two weeks, because I got infected with Covid-19 at my work place. Thankfully my illness has been progressing so much milder than my other, poor colleague, also infected - and before you ask: it's not the mink variety!
I just wanted to express my thankfulness for this site and all the wonderful contributions and reparties from all you, guys and gals, onboard! It's really enlivening to follow the activity here, when you find yourself most literally and quite socially cut off!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Nov 13, 2020)

God bedring


----------



## monocotman (Nov 13, 2020)

Guldal,
Glad to hear that your ‘ok’! 
Those helenes must be helping you as well.
I bet all your orchids are getting extra special attention.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 13, 2020)

Please take good care of yourself! And the orchids will help the recovery easier.... and we will keep you entertained lol.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 13, 2020)

Very aptly named pair.

Guldal, I am wishing you a continued speedy recovery. Rest up!


----------



## lori.b (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh that's awful getting infected from your workplace! So glad you didn't get hit hard. Take care of yourself and enjoy the orchid therapy while you're on the mend. Beautiful helenaes. (Hansel and Gretel perhaps?)


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2020)

Lovely flowers. Dear Jens, know we're all with you anytime and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you, all! 

And yes, online activity, my orchids, music and German TV-murder mysteries ('Tatort' - that is 'Crime Scene') keeps me going!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2020)

Jens, now that you came out with you illness it was good to hear that you have been affecected by the milder version of Covid 19 and your doing quite well......nevertheless all the best to you and a speedy recovery.
Your Paph. helenaes are really lovely ones and when you see them side by side your clonal name seems to be very appropriate.



Guldal said:


> .......and German TV-murder mysteries ('Tatort' - that is 'Crime Scene') keeps me going!



Do these TATORT movies run in Danish TV or do you watch them in the original version in German TV Mediathek?


----------



## Ray (Nov 14, 2020)

Glad you’re recovering.

What a coincidence- we have “Crime Scene” here too. But it’s called “The White House”. Fortunately, the final season is nearing an end.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Do these TATORT movies run in Danish TV or do you watch them in the original version in German TV Mediathek?


Actually, there is at the moment a danish channel sending Tatort with danish subtitles saturday afternoon (today 2 x Borowski). Otherwise it's mainly british or american series, that's on offer.
But my basic cable package has 3 german channels (ARD, ZDF, NDR) sometimes providing danish subtitles for films and series. Though I prefer to see german (and english) programs with subtitles in the native language (i.e. texted for the hard of hearing).
At the moment I also enjoy Tatort in the Mediathek - although it gives me some head ache, if the dialect is too thick, as there are no subtitles!

(Als Ich meine Abitur gemacht habe, war Ich (fast) fließend in Deutsch - das ist aber lange heer, ung. 40 Jahren. Heut zu Tage lese und verstehe Ich fast alles, aber mit dem Schreiben und Reden fällt es mir ein Wenig schwer!)


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

Ray said:


> What a coincidence- we have “Crime Scene” here too. But it’s called “The White House”. Fortunately, the final season is nearing an end.


I love your sense of humour, Ray! 

Hopefully the series does not end with a cataclysm - although the covid-part of the "plot" can only be described as a catastrophe! Maybe, the best to be hoped for would be to see the protagonist selfcombust!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 14, 2020)

Guldal said:


> .......(Als Ich meine Abitur gemacht habe, war Ich (fast) fließend in Deutsch - das ist aber lange heer, ung. 40 Jahren. Heut zu Tage lese und verstehe Ich fast alles, aber mit dem Schreiben und Reden fällt es mir ein Wenig schwer!)


 

Jens, das ist immer noch ziemlich perfektes Deutsch......also kannst du in den vielen Jahren nicht viel verlernt haben.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 14, 2020)

unfortunately it’s shaping up to be a long winter for every country. I too l cherish the posts and info on this forum. Its a fantastic distraction and we are lucky to have this hobby. Thanks for everyone who posts pictures and info, it brightens the days and long nights. 

Sending good vibes for a speedy recovery for you and your coworkers.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 14, 2020)

Guldal said:


> PS. I've been isolated for the last two weeks, because I got infected with Covid-19 at my work place. Thankfully my illness has been progressing so much milder than my other, poor colleague, also infected - and before you ask: it's not the mink variety!
> I just wanted to express my thankfulness for this site and all the wonderful contributions and reparties from all you, guys and gals, onboard! It's really enlivening to follow the activity here, when you find yourself most literally and quite socially cut off!


Aw dang it. I’m glad you’re having a mild case but be on guard. Mine was mild until over a month later and then clamped down. Hope yours is smooth sailing.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Mine was mild until over a month later and then clamped down.


How did it "clamp down" - and are you totally over it now, Brucher?


----------



## Just-passn-thru (Nov 14, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Thank you, all!
> 
> And yes, online activity, my orchids, music and German TV-murder mysteries ('Tatort' - that is 'Crime Scene') keeps me going!


Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2020)

Just-passn-thru said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery


Thank you!


----------



## werner.freitag (Nov 14, 2020)

all the best !!! and your German is still very good !!!


----------



## emydura (Nov 15, 2020)

Lovely helenae's Jens

Sorry to hear about your health and hope you recover well. Fortunately in Australia, Covid-19 has been managed very well by our governments and we haven't had the mass infections seen elsewhere.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 15, 2020)

Get well.


----------



## blondie (Nov 15, 2020)

Beautiful get well


----------



## Guldal (Nov 15, 2020)

emydura said:


> Fortunately in Australia, Covid-19 has been managed very well by our governments and we haven't had the mass infections seen elsewhere.


I think the government here has so far handled the crisis pretty well, too - taking into consideration, that we are not an insulated part of Europe. Out of a population of 5.8 mill, we have "only" had less than 800 deaths. This compared to the catastrophe on our doorstep: Sweden with a population of 10.2 mill has 6.164 deaths!
In Great Brexitannia, where they claim to be working on taking back control, they have a death rate of almost 52.000 out of a population of 66.65 mill.

Although, the management of the current mink crisis is heavily debatted here, I agree with taking the principle of precaution in regard to future, possible mutations in mink. The government, though, seems to have acted too fast (read: unlawfully) and without the necessary, parlamentary support - and the issue of this possible breach of our constitution is now at the fore in our local debate. Even then, the onslaught on the minks continues unabated, and, from a health perspective, on seemingly solid ground.


----------



## fibre (Nov 15, 2020)

Get well, Jens! And show us nice flowers of helenae 'Lemon Elf' soon! Mine usually blooms in late August as the first of all my helenae-clones. So yours is very late. 
What is the source of these two nice guys 'Fyrtårnet og Bivognen'?


----------



## swamprad (Nov 15, 2020)

Sending you my best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 15, 2020)

fibre said:


> Get well, Jens! What is the source of these two nice guys 'Fyrtårnet og Bivognen'?


Thank you, Chris! The small one is surprisingly from Popow, while the bigger one is from an Austrian ebay-dealer.
And concerning the Lemon Elf my end...it had a slight cultural set-back, which may be the reason for the delay in flowering. Hopefully it's on its way to recuperate - and hopefully me2!


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2020)

Jens, concerning the mink destruction, welcome to the funhouse!!! Here we're being "threatened" by Chinese bats...oh my!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 15, 2020)

abax said:


> Jens, concerning the mink destruction, welcome to the funhouse!!! Here we're being "threatened" by Chinese bats...oh my!


You mean an invasive species of bats are in KY? Or we still referring to COVID?


----------



## musa (Nov 16, 2020)

Glad Covid was not too hard on you. Orchid care and Slippertalk help a lot. Lucky for me too, as Austria will be again in total lockdown again tonight.
Great pair of helenae's!


----------

